# [X] Ecran noir (Résolu)

## Thesalan

Bonjour,

Je viens de réinstaller la 2007, mais j'ai un problème avec xorg.

Lorsque que je fais un startx, l'ecran devient noir et plus rien ne réagit (hard reboot obligatoire).

J'ai bien installé les derniers drivers de ma carte graphique (8800gts), mon xorg.conf etait fonctionnel avant.

J'ai également essayer avec Xorg -configure mais c'est pareil :-/

Et le plus étrange c'est qu'en regardant le log il n'y a aucun message d'erreur!!

Des idées??Last edited by Thesalan on Thu Jun 21, 2007 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Qu'est ce que ça donne si tu utilises le driver nv à la place du nvidia ?

----------

## Thesalan

Module nv non trouvé... Moi qui croyai qu'il était par défaut, et j'ai bien recompiler le noyau avec le support nvidia :-/

----------

## truc

il te faut metrte nv dans VIDEO_CARDS dans ton make.conf si je n'm'abuse  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

s'il n'y a rien dans VIDEO_CARDS il compilera tout

mais effectivement : VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" dans /etc/make.conf

----------

## Thesalan

Arf ok je vais tester  :Wink: 

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

penses également à désactiver le framebuffer nvidia dans le noyau (j'ai cru t'entendre dire que tu avais activé un driver nvidia dedans...)

----------

## Thesalan

J'ai bien desactiver nvidiafb dans le kernel et j'ai recompiler xorg-server avec VIDEO_CARDS="nv" mais il ne me trouve toujours pas le module nv!! Faut refaire autrechose?

Il m'a bien installer x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv pourtant...

Lorsque je lance X avec le driver nv il me dis "no device detected"

----------

## CryoGen

Je ne sais pas si "nv" supporte les 8800 , essai plutot les nvidia, mais je crois que ce de portage sont un peu en retard...

----------

## Thesalan

En effet la version de nvidia-drivers de portage ne gere pas les 8800 tout simplement! En telechargeant la derniere version cest bon!

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

(remplace ~x86 par ~amd64 si nécessaire)

----------

## Thesalan

Je vais essayer.

En revanche, une fois X lancé, impossible de revenir en console, j'ai de nouveau l'écran noir (mais je peut revenir sous X quand même).

Bug des drivers?

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

Ouai y'a toujours eu un conflit entre les drivers proprio et le mode console. Perso je touche du bois, je n'ai aucun bug de ce côté là, et c'est pas faute d'utiliser le gensplash et compagnie (driver vesafb-tng).

----------

## Thesalan

Oki, c'est dommage quand même, mais j'attendrai les prochains drivers  :Wink: 

Sinon j'utilise aussi vesafb-tng et un splash (mais de splashutils, pas gensplash)...

----------

## kopp

Ton problème est-il resolu ?

----------

## Thesalan

Oui il l'est ^_^

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

salut Thesalan, pourrais tu me dire comment tu as résolu ton problème stp?

J'ai la même carte et les mêmes problèmes.

Est ce ke tu as simplement démaské et réinstaller le driver via portage?

Est ce ke tu pourrais aussi poster ton xorg.conf stp?

Merci

----------

## Temet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

D'un coté, les nvidia-drivers 100.14.09 on été mis dans portage mardi... alors qu'ils sont dispos sur le site nvidia depuis deux semaines... au moins.

En version stable j'entends, il y avait aussi les bêta dispos avant sur le site, qu'on trouvait fut un temps en hard mask dans portage ...

----------

## Thesalan

 *Quote:*   

> Est ce ke tu as simplement démaské et réinstaller le driver via portage? 

 

Tout à fait! Sinon tu peut le télécharger directement depuis le site nvidia et tu sera sûr d'avoir la dernière version.

Le seul bug qui me reste c'est que je ne peut pas retourner en console lorsque j'ai lancé X, tu me diras si tu as le même souci.

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> En version stable j'entends, il y avait aussi les bêta dispos avant sur le site, qu'on trouvait fut un temps en hard mask dans portage ...

 

ah nostalgie quand tu nous tiens..  :Smile: 

Fais gaffe ça commence comme ça, puis dans 2 semaines tu seras sur ubuntu à ce rythme!

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Bon je vais essayé de réinstaller les drivers même si je pense ke ce sont les plus récents ke j'ai installé.

Je vais suivre ce souci dans mon post :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566419.html

Pourrais tu quand même poster ton xorg.conf stp Thesalan, ou au moins vérifier ke nous avons bien les mêmes infos (voir mon post ci dessu)?

----------

## Thesalan

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
>         Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

----------

